# Eclipse Auto-Format: Zeilenumbruch bei Kommentaren



## hdi (7. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

mich stört schon seit langem etwas an Eclipse, jetz frag ich mal nach:
Ich kann keinen Kommentar in /*...*/ oder als Javadoc ordentlich und übersichtlich
schreiben, weil mir beim Auto-Formatieren des Codes jegliche Zeilenumbrüche einfach
rausgelöscht werden.

Bsp aus:

/** This is an example, it consists of:
 * 1) first line
 * 2) second line
 * 3) third line
 */

wird nach Formatieren des Textes:

/**
 * This is an example, it consists of: 1) first line 2) second line 3) third
 * line
 */

Kann ich in Eclipse einstellen, dass er mir Kommentare nicht formatiert, oder besser noch,
dass er die Zeilenumbrüche beibehält?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2008)

Editier dein Formatter Profil und geh auf den Tab Comments.
*verschieb*


----------



## gast (13. Feb 2009)

Beispiel :


/** This is an example, it consists of:
* 1) first line 

* 2) second line 

* 3) third line 

*/ 


Das Leerzeichen vor dem Backslash ist wichtig

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (13. Feb 2009)

/** This is an example, it consists of:
*
* 1) first line
*
* 2) second line
*
* 3) third line
*/

tuts auch einigermaßen


----------

